# A little treat...



## Nuno GTI (Jun 8, 2011)

Here you go, guys...
Enjoy!

Beetle (R)









Rrrrrrr...









rated R









Herbie









Get Dirty!









Beetle Spyder









Cheers


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

Thats awesome!!


----------



## yellow bunny (Dec 21, 2004)

Nice Nuno. From what part of the Azores are you?
My dad is from Villafranca Sao Miguel.


----------



## andersbac (May 17, 2011)

Great job! Very professional!
That Buggy model looks muddy interesting! 
I hope VW sees this...


----------



## Nuno GTI (Jun 8, 2011)

yellow bunny said:


> Nice Nuno. From what part of the Azores are you?
> My dad is from Villafranca Sao Miguel.


Hey, a fellow azorean from abroad!!! I am from a small town called Pico da Pedra, which is also in São Miguel, but I know Vila Franca perfectly well. A great friend of mine lives there and it's also a great place to visit, specially during the Summer.

Cheers


----------



## Superveedub (Jul 30, 2009)

Looks great! I'm also strangely intrigued by the 'baja' styled one at the bottom! :thumbup:


----------



## yellow bunny (Dec 21, 2004)

Nuno GTI said:


> Hey, a fellow azorean from abroad!!! I am from a small town called Pico da Pedra, which is also in São Miguel, but I know Vila Franca perfectly well. A great friend of mine lives there and it's also a great place to visit, specially during the Summer.
> 
> Cheers


Nuno, eu tenho um primo que ainda esta em Sau Miguel, Elson Resendes. 

According to his father (my uncle), Elson was involved with Rally cars?? Not sure if you know of him?

Is there much of a VW scene there in Sao Miguel?

I live in Fall River, MA which is loaded with Azoreans!

Cheers

Manny


----------



## interna (May 26, 2011)

*As always:*

You are the best, "Nuno GTI"!


----------



## MoreA4 (Mar 15, 2002)

*Awesome!*

Excellent work. I love the Baja Buggy, especially! :beer:


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Awesome*

This would be a hit !!!

I take my NB camping & backpacking every summer. Heck it's seen more gravel roads than most SUVs.


----------



## Nuno GTI (Jun 8, 2011)

yellow bunny said:


> Nuno, eu tenho um primo que ainda esta em Sau Miguel, Elson Resendes.
> 
> According to his father (my uncle), Elson was involved with Rally cars?? Not sure if you know of him?
> 
> ...


Hi! Unfortunately I don't know your cousin. But if he still rallies I'll be sure to keep an eye out for him. Well, I don't think we have much of a VW scene in the island but the brand is very popular around here. Yeah, Fall River, MA is a place where a lot of Azoreans emigrated to. My family actually emigrated mainly to Canada, though I have an aunt in East Providence.

Cheers


----------



## Nuno GTI (Jun 8, 2011)

Two more... but these are just bonkers!

Two-Face









Interceptor









Cheers


----------



## Nuno GTI (Jun 8, 2011)

The Carabinieri









Cheers


----------



## Bugnoxian (May 6, 2011)

I love these.... you've done such a great job !

I really love Herbie R ! And the silver and black one ...


----------



## Nuno GTI (Jun 8, 2011)

Evil Bug









Cheers


----------



## Nuno GTI (Jun 8, 2011)

Gulf









Cheers


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

Love the color!


----------



## Nuno GTI (Jun 8, 2011)

WRC 









Cheers


----------



## interna (May 26, 2011)

*Dankeschön!*

*Schwarz. Rot. Gold.* 

German OVERengineering rules......


----------



## KevinVW509 (Sep 30, 2011)

:thumbup:Man, these things are absoutely awesome! Link's to HiRes versions for desktop backgrounds would be great! 

Keep it up!


----------



## autoxdriver (Feb 12, 2005)

Nuno GTI said:


> Gulf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do want! :thumbup:


----------



## GT-Ian (Jan 2, 2011)

WOW awesome work Nuno


----------



## autoxdriver (Feb 12, 2005)

Bump for moar!


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

wow...these are awesome! :beer::thumbup:


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

The Italian and American police cars are my favorites (of course).

Bill


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

UTE said:


> The Italian and American police cars are my favorites (of course).
> 
> Bill


I remember one small Italian town that was given a Lambo Gallardo to serve as the town's
mobile unit. Now that's the way to kill time in the Italian countryside if you're a cop in Italy!


----------



## scarabY2k (Feb 27, 2007)

Keep the pics coming

Great work!


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

wow nuno thats fn awesome. im drooling and yes the evil and the cop usa are sickkkk :thumbup:


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

Cool artwork:beer:
Any chance you have a link to some larger versions for iPad backgrounds?:beer::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Nuno GTI (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi everyone! I have been absent for some time now... I was busy studying for an important exam. But I'm finally back!

I would like to wish you all a Merry Christmas and, as a gift, here are the links for the highly requested high resolution versions of my beetles. Pick your favorite and enjoy!

Beetle (R)
Full 1280x800 resolution: https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/viiQjbVcqaPm6Sn98mDV9oMuojc3tLHWwkeUtmiutFE?feat=directlink

Rrrrrrr...
Full 1280x800 resolution: https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/DnLhxDSf_vO3jn0b-1FuEoMuojc3tLHWwkeUtmiutFE?feat=directlink

Rated R
Full 1280x800 resolution: https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/zWcpMxLQ8WOACI7gh2wQe4Muojc3tLHWwkeUtmiutFE?feat=directlink

Herbie
Full 1280x800 resolution: https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/wEgIXJWveril9yHkTLX6joMuojc3tLHWwkeUtmiutFE?feat=directlink

Get Dirty!
Full 1280x800 resolution: https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/pdlqU2VX_qxJx88vVQz8k4Muojc3tLHWwkeUtmiutFE?feat=directlink

Beetle Spyder
Full 1280x800 resolution: https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/Zc49sXDC7Q0jSFATeNKKVYMuojc3tLHWwkeUtmiutFE?feat=directlink

Two-Face
Full 1280x800 resolution: https://picasaweb.google.com/nuno.r32/DropBox?authkey=Gv1sRgCL2FluqojfTA6wE#5689491816887691122

Interceptor
Full 1280x800 resolution: https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/l_r8spvP-D5r-8awTaGYxoMuojc3tLHWwkeUtmiutFE?feat=directlink

The Carabinieri
Full 1280x800 resolution: https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/hgZhI_NwyHuzdWkrpTkDXIMuojc3tLHWwkeUtmiutFE?feat=directlink

Evil Bug
Full 1280x800 resolution: https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/TZzCWmN8WqFDvH5TI6OlwIMuojc3tLHWwkeUtmiutFE?feat=directlink

Gulf
Full 1280x800 resolution: https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/ex8c4JT79-hXAZg9yu4gE4Muojc3tLHWwkeUtmiutFE?feat=directlink

WRC
Full 1280x800 resolution: https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/5F52WuI5qNmjWj7oiKpiRYMuojc3tLHWwkeUtmiutFE?feat=directlink

Season's greetings, everyone!
Cheers


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

Nuno GTI said:


> I was busy studying for an important exam. But I'm finally back!


Good deal. I hope it went well for you.

Thanks for all the work you put into this.

Bill


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

Great work Nuno! I hope all went well with finals.

Now let's see, what haven't you done...

A HumBeetle! .50 caliber mounted at the sunroof?

Beach Beetle! Surfboard, etc.

Taxi? Not really very sporty.

Psychedelic Beetle? Too cliché.

HearseBeetle? No, the curtains in the back would be problematic.

Ambulance Beetle? Only slightly more cheerful than the hearse. No.

Oh dear, there are other official service cars like park ranger, beach patrol, but nothing even approaching the coolness of your police car. No that's been done.

No, I can't think of anything that could possibly equal what you've already done.

By the way, that Spyder one is just...inspired. Would love to see a sideview.

Keep up the fantastic work. Your fan base is growing.


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

Awesome....thanks


----------

